# Western Show, Malvern.



## LadyJ

Hi All

I see we have 61 on the rally list for Malvern  but only about 20 showing confirmed  you now have just a month in which to get yourselves booked in with Warners to camp with MHF there so please all you unconfirmed folks jump to it.

Booking closes on *23rd July 2010*

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee

62 now Jac.

See you there!  

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Zebedee said:


> 62 now Jac.
> 
> See you there!
> 
> Dave


You won't see me there as im not going :lol: but I am sure RobMD and RichardandMary will look after you all very well.

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee

LadyJ said:


> You won't see me there as im not going :lol: but I am sure RobMD and RichardandMary will look after you all very well.
> Jacquie


Aw heck!!! 8O

How do I cancel? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## solentviews

LadyJ, If you can remove me from the list please as Kristian has decided he would like to go to Cornwall this year.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## LadyJ

solentviews said:


> LadyJ, If you can remove me from the list please as Kristian has decided he would like to go to Cornwall this year.
> Thanks
> Ian


Ok Ian thanks for letting us know all removed now

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

63 on the rally list now  but still 37 showing unconfirmed  you only have 20 days now in which to book with Warner's for this show folks so come on chop chop get booked in and confirm yourselves please.



Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thanks for the reminder Jacquie,

I have paid up and confrimed my attendance this morning.

See ya all there!

Keith and Ros


----------



## larrywatters

ok Jacquie
all paid up we hope to be there friday evening :roll: 
sorry not to see you there  but hay next time :wink: 
larry gill


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Keith & Larry what good boys you both are  


Now that just leaves 34 of you unconfirmed :roll: so fingers out guys and gals and if any more of you are thinking of going be quick adding your names to the rally list and booking with Warner's soon.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you now booked???????? only 17 days left now in which to pre book folks



Jacquie


----------



## carolgavin

Hiya Jacquie when does this rally start??? Only asking cos funnily enough I am in that very area on the 11th of August for a dog show. If it started close to then might stay on and try to attend, ooooooh hopefully that won't scare anyone away!!!!!!!! Oh do you have to some to the whole thing or can you book say just an overnight???????


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Carol

All the details are HERE

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee

Get your backside into gear Carol (_In the nicest possible way of course_!! :wink: :lol: ) and book in for the rally.

Would love to meet you, and will show you the town . . . as it were!! :lol:

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

Zebedee said:


> Get your backside into gear Carol (_In the nicest possible way of course_!! :wink: :lol: ) and book in for the rally.
> 
> Would love to meet you, and will show you the town . . . as it were!! :lol:
> 
> Dave


Thanks Zebby hunny we are staying at the Marlbank Inn on the 6/7th August so if that is near you could arrange to meet there just in case cannot manage this rally. Got to be home on the Friday so could only really stay one night at rally!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

There are 63 names down for this rally but only 32 are confirmed as having booked with Warners :roll: 

Club pre-booking closes at 9am on 23/7/2010, if you haven't booked to camp with MHF by that time you will be put in General Camping  

So come on folks get booking and get your £2 club booking discount, or if you now find you cannot attend, just let us know and we'll take you off our list.

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## p1nkie

We will no longer be going, if someone else can use our tickets see other thread

Guy


----------



## clianthus

Hi p1nkie

I have taken your name off the MHF list, thanks for letting us know that you won't be going.

Please could you let me know who has your ticket off you, then I can add their name to the MHF list.


----------



## SueandRoger

*Just confirmed attendance*

Hi Jenny, Jacquie et al

I am now a fully paid up member for attending the show and really looking forward to meeting up with you Gals and Guys!


----------



## clianthus

Hi SueandRoger

I have confirmed you on the MHF list, thanks for letting us know you have booked.

I am not going to this show, but I'm sure RobMD and Richard&Mary the rally marshals will look after you well.

Hope you enjoy the show


----------



## relay

Please could someone change oldbb1947 to "confirmed" please. He's just phoned me from the Pooh Cottage meet to ask me to book him in and I've done that and ordered the tickets from Warner but can't work out how to confirm! Sorry. (I'm supposed to be the one showing him how this internet lark works so don't tell him I couldn't do it   )
Thanks  
-H


----------



## scottie

relay said:


> Please could someone change oldbb1947 to "confirmed" please. He's just phoned me from the Pooh Cottage meet to ask me to book him in and I've done that and ordered the tickets from Warner but can't work out how to confirm! Sorry. (I'm supposed to be the one showing him how this internet lark works so don't tell him I couldn't do it   )
> Thanks
> -H


Hi
I have confirmed him on the list for this show.
Thanks
scottie


----------



## domannhal

Can you confirm us on the list, because I can't find the original Email as it was last December when I provisionally booked. Looking forward to wearing my cowboy hat, which I won in MHF raffle at Lincoln show!!


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Ann all confirmed  


Any more unconfirmed now booked????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi all you un confirmed folks on the rally listy all 23 of you, HAVE YOU NOW BOOKED AS YOU ONLY HAVE *9 DAYS LEFT* in which to book with Warners to camp with us at Malvern.

Those un confirmed are

sersol
jasonb
Bronto
waspes
dellboy139
Stephen-Family
jbs61
ned
oldbutt
Chris_S
arvy
GeeJayBee
novanorm
roncab
GEMMY
locovan
mikfin
Sossy
daveybeau
SILVERFOX
JustRadio
sparts
starsprit03

If you have now booked please confirm yourselves on the rally list by clicking on the link in the e.mail you received from us when you added your name to the rally list.

If you do not have the e.mail then post on this thread and one of the rally staff will confirm you.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

olly_sam and aleasylife have now booked.

I have confirmed them both on our list, can you take them off your naughty list please :lol: 

Has anyone else either booked or changed their minds about going?

Please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## LadyJ

Ta Jen Chausson has now booked as well  

Now that just leaves 27 more to go :roll: 


Any more now booked :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* ONLY 9 days* left now in which to book for Malvern folks 8O

Have any more of you unconfirmed folks now booked :?: :?: :?:

Jacquie


----------



## badger

Hi Jaquie

We will be arriving on Thursday evening, looking forward to it.
(S1LVERFOX has paid but he said he was waiting for his tickets so he could confirm?)


----------



## LadyJ

badger said:


> Hi Jaquie
> 
> We will be arriving on Thursday evening, looking forward to it.
> (S1LVERFOX has paid but he said he was waiting for his tickets so he could confirm?)


Ok Badger ive confirmed S1LVERFOX as he has booked

Jacquie


----------



## badger

I understand the westerners are having a fast draw contest this year. Looks like I'll have to clean my .45 now :roll: 

Can be quite competetive if you havn't seen one before.


----------



## JollyJack

*Malvern*

Hi Jacquie,

Thanks for the reminders 

We JollyJack & Sweeny have paid up today with Warners and will arrive on the Thursday pm.

Could you confirm us on the MHF list please as we have both deleted our confirmation emails  getting old now..

Much appreciated & kind regards

Bob


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Jaquie

just booked and confirmed. will be arriving Friday


----------



## LadyJ

Ta Geoff Bob and Ivan all confirmed now and ive taken you off me naughty listy :lol: 



ANY MORE NOW BOOKED???????



Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Jackie :lol: 

Bob


----------



## LadyJ

*ONLY 4 DAYS LEFT NOW*

Still these 15 folks showing unconfirmed :roll:

jasonb
Bronto
waspes
Stephen-Family
oldbutt
Chris_S
GeeJayBee
roncab
GEMMY
Sossy
daveybeau
JustRadio
sparts
starsprit03
ambegayo

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

HELLO AM I TALKING TO MY SELF HERE :roll:

* you only have 4 days left now and still 15 unconfirmed :roll: *

If you have booked please let us know also if you have changed your minds and are not going please let us know. Thank You

Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Tickets arrived today!

We are hoping to be there on Thusrday evening.

Keith


----------



## Melly

Yes our tickets came today and will be arriving on Thursday.


----------



## jbs61

*western show*

hi jacquie,
can you confirm us for the show at malvern,
have booked today will be arriving thursday am.
thanks
Barry


----------



## clianthus

Hi Barry

I have confirmed you for the show, thanks for letting us know.

I'm sure Jacquie will take your name off her naughty list now :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

I'll give this thread a bump Jen - it's getting a bit close to the deadline now! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## nippy57

Zebedee said:


> I'll give this thread a bump Jen - it's getting a bit close to the deadline now! :roll:
> 
> Got my tickets today. I will arrive friday night.


----------



## LadyJ

* You only have till 9am on Friday 23rd July in which to book for Malvern now!!!*

Those still unconfirmed are

jasonb
Bronto
oldbutt
Stephen-Family
Chris_s
GeeJayBee
GEMMY
JustRadio
sparts
ambegayo

If you have booked please let us know and if you are not now going also please let us know so we can delete you from the rally list. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jac

Don't know if this will help you.

jasonb . . . . . . . Last Visited: Yesterday 
Bronto . . . . . . . Last Visited: 08-07-10
oldbutt . . . . . . . Last Visited: 22-04-10
Chris_s . . . . . . . Last Visited: 20-06-10 
GeeJayBee . . . . Last Visited: 01-06-10
roncab . . . . . . . Last Visited: Yesterday 
GEMMY . . . . . . . Last Visited: 18-07-10 
Sossy . . . . . . . . Last Visited: 22-03-10 
daveybeau . . . . Last Visited: Yesterday 
JustRadio . . . . . Last Visited: 16-07-10 
sparts . . . . . . . . Last Visited: 13-07-10 
starspirit03 . . . . Last Visited: 20-03-10 
ambegayo . . . . . Last Visited: 17-07-10

Looks like you can forget a few of these, and get the cane out for the others!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## zulurita

I have added my name to the list today and have also confirmed. 

Our tickets will be at the gate as we will be on rallies prior to the show. ( at least warners told me to put a note on the order to this effect which I did do).

See you then.


----------



## LadyJ

I see 4 of you have turned green now having booked and ive taken you off me naughty listy :lol: have you all forgotten how to answer me pms then???

Still 10 of you not confirmed yet!!!



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Only 2 full days left now in which to book for Malvern*

Still showing unconfirmed are

jasonb
Bronto
Stephen-Family
oldbutt
Chris_s
GeeJayBee
GEMMY
JustRadio
sparts
ambegayo

Jacquie


----------



## chilly

how do I confirm that I've booked with Warners?


----------



## brillopad

chilly ,your confirmed. Dennis


----------



## LadyJ

chilly said:


> how do I confirm that I've booked with Warners?


Hi chilly

You should have got an e.mail when you added yourself to the rally list. To confirm you have booked you click on the link in the e,mail and that confirms you on the rally list.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* YOU ONLY HAVE TOMORROW NOW TO BOOK*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* TODAY IS THE LAST FULL DAY FOR BOOKING MALVERN*

We still have unconfirmed on the rally list have any of you now booked?

jasonb
Bronto
Stephen-Family
oldbutt
Chris_s
GeeJayBee
GEMMY
JustRadio
sparts
ambegayo

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* Pre booking for Malvern has now closed

If those unconfirmed on the rally list would be so kind as to let us know if they have booked or not it would be much appreciated thank you*

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks.

I have had a list from Warners of folks booked with them to camp with MHF at this show. I have done my best to match it with the MHF list but there are still some discrepancies :roll: :roll:

*Surname on Warners list that I cannot match with an MHF username:*

Rugen

Please could they PM either myself, LadyJ or RobMD to tell us their username.

*Usernames on MHF list that I cannot match with a surname on Warners list:*

Bronto - unconfirmed
GEMMY - unconfirmed
oldbutt - unconfirmed
Stephen-Family - unconfirmed
tyrrells confirmed

Please could they all let us know whether they have booked with Warners to camp with MHF or not?

If they have, PM us with their surname and if they have got their tickets they should ensure they have MHF on them. If they don't show Motorhomefacts.com as their club they should contact Warners before 29th July (The last date to deal with ticket queries).

Thanks, look forward to hearing from you all asap.


----------



## LadyJ

Jen

jasonb will not be going hes in hospital


Get well soon Eddie


Jac


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Woops I have gone and changed my motorhome! 

Should I will ring Warners on Monday to inform them of my new registration number or just turn up with my old ticket? The tickets say they are not transferable! 

Thanks

Keith


----------



## Zebedee

Ring Warners Keith.

At the Stratford show my registration number was one letter wrong (_which I had noticed, but not bothered about_) and the self important spotty youth on the gate threw a strop and said I would have to pay again because it obviously wasn't my ticket. 8O

It was BX on the ticket and VX on the van - pretty obvious what had happened as I gave my number over the phone. :roll:

It wasn't much trouble to make him see reason, but they are obviously told to take no prisoners, so I think for the sake of a stress free entry I would ring and get it altered. :wink:

Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi Keith

Zebedee is right, give them a quick ring, just so you can tell the Warners marshal that you have spoken to them about it if they query your ticket.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Dave, Jen

I have emailed (Jade Coomber, Warners) this morning with my new registration number as I felt it was probably best to have something in writing. 

I will now wait for their call....... :wink: 

Thanks Keith


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Keith

Why not do a belt and braces job ( :wink: ) just to be sure.

Print out a copy of the email you just sent. Then if you don't get a written reply you will still have something to show the spotty yoof at the gate. 8O

Chances are he won't bother to read it anyway, and it will confirm that you are not "_trying it on_".

Worth a few seconds effort for peace of mind I always think. :roll:

Dave


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

All sorted!  

I now have an email back from Jodie authorising me to change my ticket to my new registration number. Her database has been updated with my new details. Very efficient! 

It is printed out and firmly stapled to my ticket! :wink: 

See you all at Malvern. 

Keith


----------



## nicholsong

*Malvern - how to meet?*

I am thinking of turning up at Malvern, by bike from some wild-camping spot within 20 miles because I have not booked, but is there any chance to meet the people we converse with on MHF?

That would be the main purpose for coming.

Hoping for a positive response and would look forward to seeing the visage(s)

Geoff


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Geoff, 

There would be no problem turning up at the MHF camping area I know from my own experience you will be given a warm welcome. :wink: 

I am not sure yet if we are in the same place as last year? If so and you enter through the main entrance simply walk straight through the show past the Ambulance station and you will walk right up to us. Any of the marshals on the road will also be able to direct you to MHF. 

See you there, we will be turning up tomorrow afternoon. 

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Malvern - how to meet?*



nicholsong said:


> I am thinking of turning up at Malvern, by bike from some wild-camping spot within 20 miles because I have not booked, but is there any chance to meet the people we converse with on MHF?
> 
> That would be the main purpose for coming.
> 
> Hoping for a positive response and would look forward to seeing the visage(s)
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff

I think our pitch is in a different place this time but as to where am not sure :roll: you may be ok to visit the MHF pitch on foot and then you may not it all depends on the Warners marshal at some of the shows the day visitors a barred from going into the club areas different coloured wristbands for day vistitors.

If you do make it I am sure RobMD and RichardandMary our rally marshals will make you most welcome.

Jacqiue


----------



## nicholsong

Thanks Keith and Ros and Jacquie

I am surprised about the possible Day Visitor restriction. Would that also apply to a C+CC or CC Member wanting to visit their areas?

I certainly do not intend to pay £10 to be told I cannot meet people.

Maybe when you all get on site one of you MHF Members will be kind enough to suss out the situation and let me know the rules and where you have been put.

With thanks

Geoff


----------



## badger

I would be very surprised if there was any restriction like that, the're hardly going to post a sentry at every club field. :roll:


----------



## Melly

We have been the last few years and have had no problem with any restrictions so see you there.
We shall be arriving today, just need to book the fine weather now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zulurita

We are in a different place from last year, Up the top past the stables.

The sun has just come out, was cool earlier.


----------



## Sundial

*MALVERN SHOW*

We arrived home late afternoon - everyone was out at the show when we left so our thanks to RobMD and RichardandMary for their stewarding skills and the great welcome as always again this weekend. Although there was some heavy rain, it did not ruin the event for us 'cos we missed them!! What a lovely day it turned out to be today.

We loved the pitch as it was SO quiet in the evenings and although a long trek to the show, we think we preferred it.

Many thanks again, see you the next time
Sundial


----------



## Zebedee

On balance I agree with Sundial about the nice quiet area we were given (_away from all those bloody alarms_!) but it was a bit rough on those who can't walk very far. 8O

Can't see why the show wasn't sited in the middle (next to the sheds) with the vans all round it - then nobody would have had very far to walk. :roll:

That said it was a good show, and as always the marshalling was both very friendly and efficient . . . so I'd like to add our thanks to Mary, Richard and Rob.

Good to see old friends again and to make the acquaintance of some new ones.

One meets a nicer class of person with MHF, don't you think! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## tattytony

Zebedee said:


> On balance I agree with Sundial about the nice quiet area we were given (_away from all those bloody alarms_!) but it was a bit rough on those who can't walk very far. 8O
> 
> Can't see why the show wasn't sited in the middle (next to the sheds) with the vans all round it - then nobody would have had very far to walk. :roll:
> 
> That said it was a good show, and as always the marshalling was both very friendly and efficient . . . so I'd like to add our thanks to Mary, Richard and Rob.
> 
> Good to see old friends again and to make the acquaintance of some new ones.
> 
> One meets a nicer class of person with MHF, don't you think! :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Here Here said it all Dave thanks, saved me a bit of typing :wink:


----------



## domannhal

We, that is Ann and Michael, John and Sam, would also like to thank Richard and Mary, and Rob and Merlin, for organising the Rally. We spent too much as usual, but thoroughly enjoyed it despite the weather, and it was good to put faces to names. Look forward to meeting more faces at Hatton


----------



## ramblingon

*Malvern show!*

Over 3000 motor homes and camper vans at the Malvern show.

missed the MHF camp but did pop in to say hello,

I asked the lad at the gate how many camped- he said they gave out nearly 3000 welcome bags plus the sales people plus another 200plus a great opportunity missed by many sales people, me, I had loads of bargains I spent over £250 on bits and bobs all bargains a nice show see you all next year.


----------



## AlanandJean

*Malvern Show*

Great show and well done to our marshalls Rob, Richard and Mary. Fantastic entertainment, and the pitch we had was fine even though it was a bit of a trek to the event. We enjoyed the whole event and will definately attend next year.

Alan and Jean


----------



## zulurita

We left early this morning around 07.40 so didn't get to say goodbye to Richard & Mary and Rob MD and Merlin.

Thanks to our rally hosts for all their hard work.

We had a good run home apart from the long tail back from Pen Inn roundabout to Hamlin Way. soon had the van unpacked and the washing machines been going full pelt since. Even managed to get the grass cut.

Would you believe it, the weather has been hot and sunny today! Pity it wasn't like that on Sat at the show although Sunday was a better day.

Spent a bit as we bought Lillypads windblocker set. Only tried it to see if it was ok but took it down due to the wind as I didn't like the awning flapping during the night.

Glad to see everyone enjoyed themselves.

Thanks again Richard, Mary, Rob MD.


----------



## ktesis

Thanks again to Rob, Richard and Mary for their invaluable work at the Malvern Show. Despite the changable weather we enjoyed our time there. 
Best wishes to Richard and a speedy recovery from the forthcoming surgery to his leg!
Derek & Lesley


----------



## badger

*Malvern Western Show ....Thanks*

Hi, a big thank you to Richard and Mary and Rob for a great weekend. A bit traumatic I believe as they were shoved up a corner. Never the less a great job......Again....

Badger


----------



## JustRadio

I've decided to buy an A-frame for the Panda and flog the trailer, even if they do throw away the key in Spain! It'll just make life so much easier than all the loading and unloading, apart from which the trailer and the MH are now stored in different locations. So car-a-tow will have made at least one sale in Malvern.

Thanks very much to Richard, Mary, and Rob for the helpful advice, including showing me where I was as I couldn't fathom the plan. Not too surprsing since we weren't where advertised.

The location commended by many, but personally I thought it was smelly and fly blown, but I was at the horse pooh mountain end. It was also a long way from the action. It did occur to me, ever the conspiracy theorist, that it was a cunning plan by a certain other web site....

Thanks to all those who were prepared to "face the microphone" I enjoyed meeting you all, your stuff should be up and playing by Wednesday night latest. 

Thanks to Ian of crak-atak who did a job on the windscreen I've needed doing since my trip to the Continong.

My favourite bit of the show? The little Hymer on the MHF field, I spoke with your owner but don't know her name, but you were the best looking lady on four wheels there. I don't know why but campers get sleeker and flashier but those last of the old style Hymers still do it for me, particularly when they are so well cared for. A treat.

John
Motorhome Radio - just look for the radio player in the left hand navigation, click on the drop down and choose us.


----------



## tattytony

I will also be heading down to Poole for my Car-A-Tow from the team there 8)


----------



## relay

Many thanks from me too to Mary, Richard and Rob. I'm sorry I didn't say cheerio, I left in a rush (and then didn't get out of the ground for 40 minutes :roll: ) because I'd arranged to go and view a van at Davan, Weston-super-Mare and time was against me. 

This was my first MHF rally, my first solo rally, in fact, my first rally ever! Sorry I didn't get to speak to more of you. Hopefully I'll be more sociable at Shepton  Pam & Chris is it was lovely to meet you and many thanks to Bryan & Sue for looking after me all weekend! 

Thanks again 
-H


----------



## JollyJack

Another great show - thanks very much to Richard & Mary and Rob MD and Merlin for all your hard work - much appreciated. 

It was nice to meet everyone again and now we are looking forward to the Global! 

Thanks too from us to Ian of crak-atak - excellent job on the windscreen!

Andrea & Bob


----------



## Marilyn

Many thanks from Peter and me to Richard, Mary and Rob.

We had a lovely weekend even though I wasn't feeling very well. It meant that we didn't introduce ourselves and socialise as we had intended to but sat quietly in the 'van when we weren't actually roaming round the show. 

Got our silver screens (from Mr Taylormade - top man, very helpful and found us a set for our T4 based Carthago). We also bought a double skillet and some LED lights and levelling ramps so saved ourselves quite a bit of money on things we intended to buy anyway.

It was our first ever motorhome show and our first ever rally. I loved seeing all the wonderful costumes and enjoyed the music even though I wouldn't normally choose to listen to Country and Western.
Pity about the dreadful smell from the midden heap - I really noticed it, not feeling well to begin with, but the flip side was that we were nice and quiet and were able to sleep! Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## ned

*western show*

Hi all,

Thanks,as always, to Richard and Mary for all their efforts over the weekend. Sorry to hear that the pillock in charge of the show, who even though he went around telling people to slow down did manage to get up to 50 mph as he zipped past us on a number of occasions..... :roll: ****. Anyway don't let his rudeness and the organisers bad manners put you off Richard. Do it again 

Stanley says he really enjoyed his first rally and is looking forward to meeting all his new doggy chums next time.

Cheers....... Keep em waxed.......... Ned


----------

